# Bellator Signs Undefeated Top 10 Womans FW Talita Noguiera.



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

> 2013 Female Fighter Of The Year Winner Joins Bellator
> 
> Newport Beach, Calif. (August 20, 2014) – Just days after Bellator President Scott Coker reinstated the women’s division to Bellator by bringing in top featherweights Marloes Coenen and Julia Budd, Bellator has a new addition to the roster as Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu ace Talita Nogueira (6-0) has joined the promotion. Currently ranked in the Top 10 Featherweight rankings, the multiple-time jiu-jitsu champion will now call Bellator home and is excited about what the future has in store.
> 
> ...



Solid signing! This girl has won multiple world championships.

Source ------> http://bellator.com/articles/talita-nogueira-latest-addition-to-bellator-womens-division


----------

